# Helm für breiten Kopf



## Asko2709 (7. März 2015)

Da sich die Kopfformen oftmals unterscheiden und es wie bei mir Sonderfälle gibt, habe ich viele Helme ausprobiert.
Mein Schädel wird nach hinten etwas breiter und hat einen Umfang von 60cm.
Hinten ist er eher flach, was meine Auswahl ziemlich einengt.

Der Alpina Mythos z.b. war für meinen Kopf nicht bequem. Er drückte eben an gewissen Stellen in der Größe 57-62.
Die meisten anderen, wie der Giro Xar, sind für mich viel zu schmal in 59-63.
Dieser geht auf meinen Kopf nicht einmal drauf.

Jedoch bin ich bei Giro nun fündig geworden!

Zur Auswahl stehen der Giro Hex und der Giro Feature in den Größen 59-63.
Diese zwei Modelle passen von der Breite optimal, wobei der Feature insgesamt nochmal größer ausfällt.

Der Hex ist ein für "MTB, All Mountain, Trail Ride, Touring, Commuter.
Der Feature steht hinten weiter nach unten ab, was noch mehr Schutz bieten soll, somit Stelle ich ihn mir vorallem für "Frederide", "Allmountain" und "trail" ganz nützlich vor.

Hier Vergleichsfotos.


 

Der Hex sitzt super, und wenn man ihn am hinteren rad verzurrt hat dann sitzt der bombenfest ohne punktuell zu drücken. Er ist ziemlich leicht.
Er hat unsichtbare Reflektoren in den hinteren Haltebügeln 
Es sind seitlich noch zwei zusätzliche Schnallen unter den Ohren welche zwar ziemlich groß sind, aber richtig eingestellt nicht groß stören.

Kontra: sehr agressive Optik von vorne. In solch viele, große und nach vorn gerichtete Belüftungslöcher könnten schon einige Brummer verfliegen.
Die Verarbeitung könnte besser sein. Speziell der Übergang zwischen Schaumstoff und Aussenschale könnte viel besser sein.

Der Feature hat eine ziemlich stylische Optik, erinnert sehr an einen Snowboard-Helm, oder gar einen Roller-Helm.
Er hat mehr Fläche als Belüftungsöffnungen, hat aber am Hinterkopf auch einen weiter nach unten reichenden Verlauf der für mehr Schutz Sorgen soll.
Trotz dass er tiefer hinunter reicht spürte ich bei Anproben keine Beeinträchtigung zum Nacken.
Dies liegt daran dass er auch etwas vom Kopf wegsteht, mir gefällt das leider nicht.

Bisher tendiere ich eher zum Hex da das Abstehen beim Feature mir optisch nicht ganz zusagt.
Außerdem wirkt der Feature mir etwas zu groß um mal einfach ne Runde zu fahren.

Wenn ihr mir weitere Tips geben könntet, oder andere Vergleichbare Modelle die eine gewisse Breite haben wäre ich möchte sehr dankbar. Beide Helme könnte ich noch zurückgeben.

MfG Asko


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2015)

In schwarz wirken beide recht gross.

Schonmal eine hellere Farbe probiert? Den Feature gibts ja grad günstig ab 40.- in aktuellen Leuchtfarben.

 Ich hab den schon ne Weile und bin sehr zufrieden, habe aber auch einen grösseren Kopfumfang (64).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko2709 (8. März 2015)

Ich hatte das Empfinden dass die Helme in helleren Farben größer gewirkt haben, so auch beim grünen Hex.

Ich würde den Feature gerne in M und weiß ausprobieren, aber diesen hat kein Händler in der Gegend, und den 4-ten Helm zurückschicken kostet auch Zeit.
Kannst du mir einen Link geben wo ich diesen so für 40€ finde?
Wäre ja fast schon eine Zwei-Helme Entscheidung bei 40€..

MfG


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2015)

Futurumshop mit Rabattcode aus der BIKE 47,95, div. Farben und Grössen.
Stadler mit Rabattcode maerz2015 44,95 + Versand (nur in rot)

Tja und in der BIKE war noch ne Werbung für hellblau und neongrün, bei luckybike. Nicht online!


PS das 40€ Angebot aus idealo ist weg.


----------

